# 2014 LAB Code 81507 - Fetal Aneuploidy



## jdgoodridge44@gmail.com (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello AAPC Mbrs:

I have a question regarding the new 2014 CPT lab code 81507 - Fetal aneuploidy DNA sequence analysis for trisomy.  In the new version of AMA CPT 2014 Professional Edition this code is replacing the unlisted code 81599 in many cases.  I also noticed that in Appendix O (pg 717) this new CPT code is highlighted and linked to Harmony (TM) Prenatal Test, Ariosa Diagnostics.  We are trying to determine if this test can only be billed by providers who bill this analysis using the 'Harmony Test' or can any provider billing for this type of test w/ algorithm (i.e. Verify, MaterniT21, Panorama, etc.) also qualify to use this new CPT lab code 81507?  Is the new lab code 81507 proprietary to Harmony/Ariosa which would indicate that labs using any other screening tests like names listed above will still need to bill unlisted code 81599?

I appreciate any clarity and direction you can provide on this issue as our organization is diligently preparing our billing systems to process the new CPT/HCPCS codes for 2014.

Please also feel free to contact me at my direct line or email listed below.
Thank you,

Janell D. Goodridge CPC-H
Harvard Pilgrim Health Care
Payment Strategy Dept - Clinical Coding Business Analyst
1600 Crown Colony Drive
Quincy, Ma. 02169
(Ph) 617-509-8237
(Email) Janell_Goodridge@HPHC.org


----------



## ncollera@northwell.edu (Apr 22, 2016)

*I have the same question...*

Hi Janell,
Did you ever get an answer?  I am trying to code the Panorama test.

Thanks
Nancy


----------

